# Twitchles



## borgonyon

¿Podrían sugerir un equivalente en español para *twitchles*?

Se trata de esa actitud que tienen algunos niños inquietos que no pueden estar en paz un minuto. Aquí tienen la oración:

When I was very young I had a hard time sitting still. I mean, a really hard time just sitting around. (I'm not much better at it now, I confess.) My legs just had to move, just had to run, just had to be engaged. When I sat too long without activity I could feel it in my legs. I remember my mother telling me that I had the "twitchles," which seemed a perfect description of what was happening to my legs.

¿Qué podría ser?

Hormigueo = de hormigas
Temblorina = de temblor
Pata loca = aunque no son solo los pies, sino ambas piernas

¿Alguna sugerencia, aportación, comentario, chascarrillo, consejo, lamento, reprimenda?


----------



## Here I am

"¿hiperactivo?"


----------



## cuchuflete

borgonyon said:


> ¿Podrían sugerir un equivalente en español para *twitchles*?
> 
> Se trata de esa actitud que tienen algunos niños inquietos que no pueden estar en paz un minuto. Aquí tienen la oración:
> 
> When I was very young I had a hard time sitting still. I mean, a really hard time just sitting around. (I'm not much better at it now, I confess.) My legs just had to move, just had to run, just had to be engaged. When I sat too long without activity I could feel it in my legs. I remember my mother telling me that I had the "twitchles," which seemed a perfect description of what was happening to my legs.
> 
> ¿Qué podría ser?
> 
> Hormigueo = de hormigas
> Temblorina = de temblor
> Pata loca = aunque no son solo los pies, sino ambas piernas
> 
> ¿Alguna sugerencia, aportación, *comentario,* chascarrillo, consejo, lamento, reprimenda?



Hace falta señalar que _twitchles_ no es una palabra inglesa, sino un invento de la persona que habla.  En el texto original indica la condición de _twitching_ sin voluntad de la persona.


----------



## borgonyon

Muy buen punto, cuchu, gracias.

"Hiperactivo" suena muy fino, me gustaría una expresión más pueblerina, pero gracias por la aportación.


----------



## Roberto_Mendoza

De acuerdo con Cuchuflete, pero creo que no es inusual modificar o inventar palabras en el contexto de las actividades infantiles. 

Cuando era niño era muy inquieto, y mi mamá me decía algo como: *"parece que tienes hormigas"*. En ocasiones le agregaba "...en las manos" o "...en las piernas". Saludos.


----------



## turi

Si, a mi me decía "¿Tienes hormigas en el culo?, o, "¿Te hormiguea el culo?".

Difícil de traducir literalmente Borgo, I'm sorry.......

Saludos, t.


----------



## Vampiro

Hola, Borgo.
Lo de las hormigas parece ser lo más "universal"
Claro que en Chile le dirían "parece que tienes hormigas en el poto" (culo/traste/trasero)
Hace muchos años se usaba "parece que tienes piduyes", porque ese era el nombre que se daba a un parásito, muy común en los niños de la época, que hace que pique el trasero.
En fin la cosa va por el lado de la picazón en cierto sector de la espalda 
Saludos.
_


----------



## Jaén

Vampiro said:


> Claro que en Chile le dirían "parece que tienes hormigas en el poto" (culo/traste/trasero)



Allá en mi rancho decían (o dicen) "*parece que tienes jiribilla*" (o como sea que se escriba, nunca lo vi escrito), y se entendía que era en el "locu".

Ahora, volviendo a la pregunta original. "Twitch" es sinónimo de "jitter", entonces, por asociación de ideas, se me ocurre una variante para tu pregunta, Borgo:

"mi madre me decía: 'deja de zarandearte'..."

O tal vez algo más pueblerino (sobre todo si va para México):

"mi madre me decía que yo no me sosegaba..."

O

"mi madre me decía 'sosiégate!'..."

Es sólo una idea.

Saludos a todos!!


----------



## Roberto_Mendoza

turissa said:


> Si, a mi me decía "¿Tienes hormigas en el culo?, o, "¿Te hormiguea el culo?".
> 
> Difícil de traducir literalmente Borgo, I'm sorry.......
> 
> Saludos, t.



Yo iba a agregar "en la cola", pero me contuve .


----------



## Jaén

Roberto_Mendoza said:


> Yo iba a agregar "en la cola", pero me contuve .


jajajjaa

Hola Roberto!

Recuerda que en España decir "el culo" es de lo más natural, como decir "las pompis", o la cola en México.

Recuerdo que una vez viendo el canal TVE, en esos programas matinales, un médico hablaba de rozaduras en los bebés, y decía algo así como: "Si el bebé llora mucho, hay que revisar que no tenga rozaduras en el culín".

Tal vez por tratarse de un bebé, por eso lo llamaba de forma "más cariñosa".

Saludos!


----------



## anatb

HOla
En España decimos "tener el baile de San Vito". Supongo que cada zona tendrá una expresión parecida.
Saludos


----------



## alexacohen

Parece que nunca se te acaban las pilas.


----------



## UVA-Q

Hola, pues conozco estas expresiones pintorescas de por acá, espero alguna te sirva:

"Eres un verdadero terremoto/torbellino"

"Parece que tienes chinicuiles / Pareces chinicuil"  (no sé exactamente lo que es un chinicuil, seguro insecto y versión muy mexicana de la versión con hormigas)

"¿¡Pero de dónde te apagas?!"

"Para ya, me marea verte"

"Para ya, que me cansé solo de verte"


----------



## Metztli

Sí, como dicen Jaen y Uva-Q en México decimos jiribilla y chincuil.

Yo he oído mucho "parece tocotín" y "tiene chincual".


----------



## Roberto_Mendoza

Me acordé de otra: parece que tienes lombrices (en la cola o el culo, si se quiere). Saludos.


----------



## romarsan

Hola.

Para no caer en el off-topic seguiré ciñéndome al culo 

Por aquí se dice mucho "es culo de mal asiento"

Saludos


----------



## Tampiqueña

¡Ups! Mi abuela nos decía que parecíamos "pepitas en comal" y poniéndome a investigar me dí cuenta de que andaba muy perdida la pobre al creer que se trataba de ser inquietos.
En fin, también he escuchado mucho lo de "tener lombrices" como dice Roberto.

Saludos


----------



## borgonyon

Ea, parece que hay más expresiones de las que me hubiera imaginado.

De principio me gustó lo del hormigue, ahora que eso del señor c*l*, para nosotros los mexicanos no nos suena tan bien, pero me he reido y me han iluminado algunas de las respuestas.

Lo del chinicuil o chincual nunca lo había escuchado. Había escuchado lo de jiribilla, que usa mi suegra, y había olvidado.

Gracias a todos por sus aportaciones.


----------



## borgonyon

Tampiqueña said:


> ¡Ups! Mi abuela nos decía que parecíamos "pepitas en comal" y poniéndome a investigar me dí cuenta de que andaba muy perdida la pobre al creer que se trataba de ser inquietos.
> En fin, también he escuchado mucho lo de "tener lombrices" como dice Roberto.
> 
> Saludos


Pero eso es lo que yo hubiera entendido Tampi. ¿No se te ocurre que una pepita daría saltos en un comal por el calor?


----------



## Cubanboy

Jaén said:


> Allá en mi rancho decían (o dicen) "*parece que tienes jiribilla*" (o como sea que se escriba, nunca lo vi escrito), y se entendía que era en el "locu".
> 
> Ahora, volviendo a la pregunta original. "Twitch" es sinónimo de "jitter", entonces, por asociación de ideas, se me ocurre una variante para tu pregunta, Borgo:
> 
> "mi madre me decía: 'deja de zarandearte'..."
> 
> O tal vez algo más pueblerino (sobre todo si va para México):
> 
> "mi madre me decía que yo no me sosegaba..."
> 
> O
> 
> "mi madre me decía 'sosiégate!'..."
> 
> Es sólo una idea.
> 
> Saludos a todos!!





*Me dio risa cuando leí lo de ''*jiribilla*'' porque eso mismo me decía mi abuela cuando era niño, y todavía sigo moviendo las piernas cuando estoy inquieto u ocioso.


----------



## Alisterio

Lo de las hormigas de verdad parece ser lo más universal: incluso en inglés es muy común que la gente pregunta a los niños "What's the matter with you? Have you got ants in your pants?" cuando no pueden estar quietos.


----------



## Tampiqueña

borgonyon said:


> Pero eso es lo que yo hubiera entendido Tampi. ¿No se te ocurre que una pepita daría saltos en un comal por el calor?


 
Bueno pero inocentemente mirado el asunto, Tampico tiene un clima muy caliente , yo pensé que el calor nos aceleraba (tenía como 4 ó 5 años y no era precisamente precoz ).

¡Me acordé de otra! "Niño no calientas banca" (por favor no me digas que tiene doble sentido también porque el recuerdo de mi abuelita nunca volverá a ser el mismo ).

Abrazos


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Ser un rabo de lagartija o tener brasas bajo los pies son o eran expresiones para describir a los chavales que no paran quietos.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Lo de 'tener hormigas en el culo' me recuerda una frase del mismo sentido, y que evita la palabra malsonante (!): 'Estar sentado en un hormiguero'


----------



## Vampiro

Hay una expresión un tanto antigua que se usaba en Chile cuando aún los niños jugaban con trompos.  No creo que ahora existan videojuegos trompísticos.
Aclaro que “trompo” por acá es ese juguete de madera que se arrojaba con una cuerda para que girara sobre su punta; algo similar a una gran perinola (recordar el hilo del pirinolus pirinolae)
La frase en cuestión es: “pareces un trompo cucarro”
“Cucarro” era un trompo que tenía la punta algo torcida y por lo tanto además de girar saltaba de un lado a otro sin estabilidad alguna.
Sé que la frase ya no tiene gracia, pero como curiosidad idiomática creo que vale.   Y además es alternativa para no hablar de culo u otros elementos sonoros.

Saludos.
_


----------



## JKL2008

Yo, inmeditamente, pensé en *inquieto*.
Pero se me ocurrió buscar por ahí sinónimos de inquieto, y encontré todas estas: 

activo, agitado, azogado, culo de mal asiento, fuguillas, intranquilo, nervioso, vivaracho, afectado, alborotado, alterado, desquiciado, perturbado, trastornado, bullanguero, bullicioso, revoltoso, alocado, bullebulle, irreflexivo, travieso, ansioso, febril, impaciente, enredador, juguetón, retozón, trasto,

que se pueden añadir a las que dijeron ustedes.
.


----------



## Metztli

Retozón lo decía mucho mi papá... y era también para referirse a los chincualudos.


----------



## speedier

A bit late, but I have heard the expression, and I believe that there is a typo.  It should read:

I remember my mother telling me that I had the "twitches", not "twitchles".

To have the twitches, can mean to fidget


----------



## borgonyon

No sé si será *twitches* o *twitchles*, así es como aparece en el original y el autor del mismo está reacio a cambiarlo.


----------



## turi

I believe speedier is right. It did sound a bit funny to me at first I must say......

So, http://www.wordreference.com/es/translation.asp?tranword=fidget&dict=enes&b=Search and http://www.wordreference.com/es/translation.asp?tranword=twitch

Saludos, t.


----------



## speedier

I think that the translation has already been well covered here, but just out of interest, similar expressions are, for example:

... he has got the fidgets, and ... he had the fidgets.


----------



## alacant

anatb said:


> HOla
> En España decimos "tener el baile de San Vito". Supongo que cada zona tendrá una expresión parecida.
> Saludos


 
My grandmother in England used to ask us if we had St. Vitus Dance when we were children. However that would be very politically incorrect in the UK now.

Saludos, ala


----------

